
How I lost trust to programmers when I was 13 - andrzejkrzywda
https://medium.com/planet-arkency/how-i-lost-trust-to-programmers-when-i-was-13-91624fd3fa7b#.7812sioyx
======
rmellow
What lesson do we take from this? Always implement Test Driven Development?

~~~
spajus
And use mutation testing to make sure your tests are correct. Oh, and have
integration tests too, along with tests for your infrastructure. How can
anything go wrong if you have all that? Well, it can and will.

------
dovdov
The only question is if users are willing to pay the price of a bug-less
software.

Nope, but at least they have the time to write one star reviews about wasting
money on a 99c app, while sipping through their $10 cup of coffee. :)

